# PM-1440BV ordered



## mgalusha (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all. I found this place after what seems like thousands of searches for info on lathes. I've had a little Lathemaster 8x14 for about 10 years and last year was finally able to build a dedicated shop and have room for something larger. The time was right and after not finding anything I really liked locally on the used market I started looking at the Asian machines and ended up picking the PM-1440BV. The variable speed was appealing and it had pretty much everything else I wanted and from what I can tell, the PM machines seem better that most of the Asian machines. 

It seems I've ordered at the right time in terms of shipments, they have one in stock and it's supposed to ship in a couple of weeks. I'm well aware that can slip but Nicole seemed pretty confident they can meet that. Fingers crossed and I've sold the other machine, so there is a space just waiting for it.  I'm sure I'll have questions and if there is any interest I can snap some photos of the beastie once it arrives. 

Mike


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 11, 2014)

I purchased a 1440 from Matt and have been happy with my purchase, just go trough everything (gear case, wires, belts, etc.) you will get to know how the machine is put together and you will now the condition of the oil etc.
congrats on the new play toy for big kids)


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 11, 2014)

Just a joke of course, but I hate you! Now I'll have lathe envy for the rest of the morning...LOL


----------



## Ray C (Feb 11, 2014)

I will bet dollars to donuts that the photos I posted from my recent visit to Matt's place shows your lathe.  They were working on quite a few 1440's while I was there...


Ray


----------



## drs23 (Feb 11, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Hi all. I found this place after what seems like thousands of searches for info on lathes. I've had a little Lathemaster 8x14 for about 10 years and last year was finally able to build a dedicated shop and have room for something larger. The time was right and after not finding anything I really liked locally on the used market I started looking at the Asian machines and ended up picking the PM-1440BV. The variable speed was appealing and it had pretty much everything else I wanted and from what I can tell, the PM machines seem better that most of the Asian machines.
> 
> It seems I've ordered at the right time in terms of shipments, they have one in stock and it's supposed to ship in a couple of weeks. I'm well aware that can slip but Nicole seemed pretty confident they can meet that. Fingers crossed and I've sold the other machine, so there is a space just waiting for it.  I'm sure I'll have questions and *if there is any interest I can snap some photos of the beastie once it arrives. *
> 
> Mike



Well, we insist! ;^)


----------



## mgalusha (Feb 11, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Just a joke of course, but I hate you! Now I'll have lathe envy for the rest of the morning...LOL



Well you don't live that far away.


----------



## mgalusha (Feb 11, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I will bet dollars to donuts that the photos I posted from my recent visit to Matt's place shows your lathe.  They were working on quite a few 1440's while I was there...



I saw the photos from your visit but I should look through them again.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 11, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Well you don't live that far away.



And I didn't even notice that! (image of Bill searching for some more coffee...)

Bill


----------



## mgalusha (Feb 20, 2014)

WooHoo! Received my tracking number from Nicole at QMT this afternoon, with any luck the new machine will arrive about this time next week. The 7 day forecast shows decent weather for the next week, fingers crossed. 

Big thanks to Nicole and Matt at QMT, they were out of stock on the D1-5 5C collet chucks and made me a great offer on a DRO, so while slightly different than what I originally ordered, I think I'll end up better off. 

mike


----------



## drs23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Is Matt installing the DRO? Killer if so, it'll save you a little time before you can make an "accurately measured mess (tm)? :lmao:


----------



## mgalusha (Feb 20, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Is Matt installing the DRO? Killer if so, it'll save you a little time before you can make an "accurately measured mess (tm)? :lmao:



Yes, the DRO is installed, one less thing to worry about but I'll inspect to be sure it survived the journey. I like that, accurately measured mess, very apt in my case. ;-) 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations that is an awesome looking machine...


----------



## mgalusha (Feb 26, 2014)

Of course the journey is not as smooth as one hopes.. I've been watching the tracking it showed unloaded from trailer on the 22nd. After a few days of no updates, I gave them the benefit of the doubt, I called Road Runner. Ah yes, it's sitting in a warehouse in Chicago. "We'll have them get that on a truck as soon as possible". Fingers crossed but I figure if I'm lucky it will arrive by the end of next week. I just want it without damage.


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 3, 2014)

The journey continues, it arrived in Denver today and they called right away for a delivery appointment, with any luck I'll have 1800lbs of fresh iron in my shop this time tomorrow.
 :yeahbaby:


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 3, 2014)

Of course we want pics of this beastie...

Bill


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: PM-1440BV arrived!*



wrmiller19 said:


> Of course we want pics of this beastie...



Beastie is right, at least when it was all crated up. A friend has a 12 x 36 and while that seems close, this sucker was considerably more massive than just another couple inches of swing would indicate, 1790lbs all crated up. Even after it was sitting in it's new home, I actually said "glad I didn't get a bigger one", words most men rarely utter. 

The truck arrived right on schedule, we had great weather today, low 50's, no rain or snow. The driver was very helpful and happily put it right where I asked in the shop. I had to figure a way to get it off the pallet, it was far too wide for the engine hoist to straddle but I considered it over lunch and a method suggested itself and while a little fussy, the end result is machine in place and nothing, including me, broken. 

I saw a post the other day where someone mentioned odorless mineral spirits for removing the gunk, wow did that work well. I usually just use WD40 or kerosene but the mineral spirits worked wonders. I have it maybe 70% de-gunked, ran out of gas for today. Still need to fill the gearbox and terminate the power cord but those won't take more than a few minutes once I have it all cleaned up and leveled.


----------



## xalky (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, she's a beauty! I have a 12x36, but a 14x40 is what I really wanted. The 12x36 came up on Craigs list, and I couldn't pass it up. :greenwithenvy:

Take your time to set it up right and she'll give you years of good service.)


----------



## Ray C (Mar 4, 2014)

Glad it arrived save and sound...

There are lots of threads here on how to properly align a lathe using Rollie and Two-Collar methods.  Take the time to read about it and get it all dialed in.

Good luck!

Oh, and you might want to hang a plastic curtain behind the lathe to keep those nice walls clean...  Great looking workspace you got there...

Ray


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 4, 2014)

xalky said:


> Take your time to set it up right and she'll give you years of good service.)



Yes indeed, I'm not going to rush anything. I pulled the change gears and all the bits off and cleaned them carefully and spend some time getting the mesh just so. 

I'm sure it will outlast me and I've already told my wife that the oldest son gets it when I drop.


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 4, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Glad it arrived save and sound...
> 
> There are lots of threads here on how to properly align a lathe using Rollie and Two-Collar methods.  Take the time to read about it and get it all dialed in.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray, I need to re-install the back splash, that will help but I may put something on the wall as well. I am going to put a small shelf behind the machine to keep the most needed stuff handy. The workspace is has only been usable for a few months, still really white but I chose that to make it more reflective, helps these older eyes work a bit better. It's been a while since I've had to align a larger machine, my 8x14 was pretty easy, so indeed I've been reading a watching a few videos just to refresh my memory. I'm in no rush, much prefer to go slow and get everything as right as possible from the start.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 4, 2014)

Hint:  When you get around to it (and do take your time and enjoy the journey) first do the Rollie method and then fine-tune with the two collar method.  The results will knock your socks off.

When doing the two collar method, try to find a piece of aluminum round stock at least 2-3" diameter and no longer than 9-10 inches or so.

Once that is dialed in, go ahead and make a two collar long bar (about 1/2" the length of the bed) and get the tailstock centered.

I check mine once in a while just the same way you tram a mill -all part of normal maintenance and operation.

I've got a bunch of threads here on how to fine-tune the D1-4 mounts and static balance your chucks.  In no time, it will be a fine-tuned machine.

If you just want to mess around and cut some metal before doing all the fine tuning, go ahead, it won't hurt anything.
You'll love it.  And Oh, try not to sleep too many nights in the shop...

Ray


----------



## coolidge (Mar 5, 2014)

That looks quite nice congrats on your new lathe!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no idea what I'd do with a lathe that big...but I'd try to think of something!  )

Thanks for posting the pics.

Bill


----------



## darkzero (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats, man she is a real beauty! I would love to have that lathe!


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 5, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Hint:  When you get around to it (and do take your time and enjoy the journey) first do the Rollie method and then fine-tune with the two collar method.  The results will knock your socks off.
> 
> When doing the two collar method, try to find a piece of aluminum round stock at least 2-3" diameter and no longer than 9-10 inches or so.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray, I had planned on the two collar method, had to search for the Rollie method, will definitely include that. Any suggestions on breaking in the gearbox? I figured run it at a relatively low speed for 20 - 30 minutes in each range and change it while warm but if there is anything specific I'd love to hear about it. As you can tell from the "Headstock must be filled oil!" tag, it was shipped dry though there is oil in the feed transmission and apron.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 5, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Thanks Ray, I had planned on the two collar method, had to search for the Rollie method, will definitely include that. Any suggestions on breaking in the gearbox? I figured run it at a relatively low speed for 20 - 30 minutes in each range and change it while warm but if there is anything specific I'd love to hear about it. As you can tell from the "Headstock must be filled oil!" tag, it was shipped dry though there is oil in the feed transmission and apron.



Not sure what oil they specify for your lathe but for my G4003G 12x36 Grizzly specified the following oil or equivalent, I had a heck of a time finding a supplier who would sell me anything less than 5 gallons. You can get both from McMaster Carr in 1 gallon quantities. Also recommend 2 small oil squirt cans one for each oil. Grizzly has pretty good manuals I recommend you look at the break in procedure for my G4003G gunsmith lathe, its basically running the low speed gear for X then the higher gears for X amount of time, then an oil change. Check the motor to make sure its installed level and the pulleys are aligned, both were out of whack on mine. I also stopped in a Napa auto parts and they were able to find a couple higher quality cogged belts so I replaced the China belts also. Enjoy its a great experience buying one of these lathes!

Mobil Oil, DTE Machine Oil, ISO Grade 32, SAE Grade 10, 1-Gallon (headstock and multiple spring ball oil ports)

Mobil Oil, Vactra #2 Way Oil, ISO Grade 68, SAE Grade 20, 1-Gallon (ways and the 2 quick change gear oil ports)


----------



## Ray C (Mar 5, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Thanks Ray, I had planned on the two collar method, had to search for the Rollie method, will definitely include that. Any suggestions on breaking in the gearbox? I figured run it at a relatively low speed for 20 - 30 minutes in each range and change it while warm but if there is anything specific I'd love to hear about it. As you can tell from the "Headstock must be filled oil!" tag, it was shipped dry though there is oil in the feed transmission and apron.



Hydraulic oil... ISO 32 if you live in primarily cooler climate or ISO 68 for hot climate.  Nothing special needed.  NAPA and most auto parts have it in stock.  I'm not sure how much the 1440 requires but, I'll guess about 1 gallon or so.

After a couple months of part-time use or, 2-3 weeks of regular daily use, flush and fill.  Then, if it's part-time use, you're set for 2 years.


Ray


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I had picked up a couple gallons of Mobil from Enco when they were having a sale and used a 20% coupon as well, so I am set, was mostly curious about break in, just in case. I was missing something. I filled it this evening, took just over 3 quarts in the main gearbox, replaced the power cord as it was about a foot too short and powered it up. She seems a happy camper, very smooth and while I didn't run it real fast there was no noticeable vibration. Still more cleaning and setup to do but I had to see it spinning. ;-) supposed to be 64F tomorrow, should be a nice afternoon for playing in the shop when I get home from work.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (Mar 5, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Thanks guys, I had picked up a couple gallons of Mobil from Enco when they were having a sale and used a 20% coupon as well, so I am set, was mostly curious about break in, just in case. I was missing something. I filled it this evening, took just over 3 quarts in the main gearbox, replaced the power cord as it was about a foot too short and powered it up. She seems a happy camper, very smooth and while I didn't run it real fast there was no noticeable vibration. Still more cleaning and setup to do but I had to see it spinning. ;-) supposed to be 64F tomorrow, should be a nice afternoon for playing in the shop when I get home from work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk



I've got a bunch of threads here on how to fine-tune the spindles and balance the chucks...  It's worthwhile to check the balance of the chucks and adjust as needed.  They're OK but may not be perfectly balanced and it makes a big difference in smoothness.

BTW:  Forgot to mention...   Just run the machine in each gear for minute and also jiggle the dials on the rod speed selectors...  That's a reasonable initial break-in.  Nothing special is really needed beyond that.  It's not rocket science in there...


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Mar 5, 2014)

For break in on gear heads I hear 10-20mins (Grizzly recommends 20mins) in each gear/speed starting with the slowest speed first & watch for overheating. Overheating would indicate a problem. I ran 10 min periods on mine, let cool, then ran another set of 10min runs, then dumped the oil & put in fresh Mobil on both my lathe & mill. Probably wasn't needed so soon but I have no idea what oil the factory put in as well as dump any major foreign particles that might be in them & it made me feel better knowing what was in there. Both my lathe & mill ran quieter & cooler after the oil change, the mill more.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice looking unit.  Congrats.  Doesn't the PM 1400BV come with backsplash/guard?

Mike.


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 17, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Doesn't the PM 1400BV come with backsplash/guard?



Yes, I had it off when I was moving it and reinstalled once it was all cleaned up.


----------



## rcrdesign (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
After researching and researching and then comparing the new Grizzly G0824 and the PM-1440BV...
I pulled the trigger and will be receiving my new lathe tomorrow (Yup, the PM-1440BV). It's true I haven't been able to sleep for about a week.
I just wish they had the manuals in PDF format so I could read up on it before it comes in and be prepared.  

Little things like: 
Headstock fluid and capacity
Gearbox fluid and capacity
Apron fluid and capacity
Wiring diagram
 I also purchased swivel leveling feet 5/8-18 thread, hoping they are not to big (will find out soon).

mgalusha - I enjoyed your video review on youtube ...

If you have any suggestions or advise since you have been using it and are familiar with it, would be appreciated.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## mgalusha (Jan 26, 2017)

I hope the machine serves you well, mine has proven completely reliable. It has some quirks but overall it's a solid machine and I don't regret the purchase at all. I've made a lot of parts with it and many of those have been for customers.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 26, 2017)

Ray C said:


> I've got a bunch of threads here on how to fine-tune the D1-4 mounts and static balance your chucks.
> Ray



I would love some links to those threads on fine tuning the D1-4 mounts and static balancing the chucks.   Can you post some links to these threads?   Thanks.


----------

